# New guy in Texas



## s2dbob (Jul 3, 2010)

I am a model builder in 1/72 so I can have big planes with the small, found this group while searching for info on Corsair wing folding. I'm currently working on a F4U-1 Corsair, P-40E Warhawk, P-51D Mustang, Spitfire Mk 1A, Halifax B.III, and a T-47 Snowspeeder. I also have steam-era trains in 1/87 centered around Delaware Hudson and Sandy River Rangeley Lakes, and 1/24 1/25 cars. As well, I have about a dozen and a half cars from 1920 to 1971, I'm often working on the daily driver Studebakers and El Camino, and I sell antique British car parts to pay for all the toys. I'm married 40 years next month (and still friends!). I'm constantly amazed and thrilled by all the great people and all the information they share in forums like this one that I have just found. Thank you.

Bob M


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bob! Love to see some of your model pics.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bob!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bob, 40 years.......nicely done!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Pictures, pictures, we want pictures!!!


----------



## imalko (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## magnu (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2010)

G'day Bob, welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 4, 2010)

G'day Bob, glad to have you join us.


----------



## HOUSTON (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello Bob M ,WELCOME and hope you stay and enjoy this forum..Pull up a comfy chair and get suck in..

HOUSTON.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Did someone just say.....

Oh yeah......welcome to the family mate!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 4, 2010)

Gotta watch those Texas boys, Bob....... they don't mean what they say... Welcome to the forum.

Enjoy the place.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello Bob and welcome from England. Forty years eh? You get a shorter sentance for murder......!!! (Just kidding!)


----------



## Geedee (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome to the family Bob


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard! I'm just south of you, down in Hurst!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bob. 8)


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome!

TO


----------



## Peebs (Jul 5, 2010)

G'day Bob,

Welcome aboard!

looking forward to seeing some pix of your projects, especially the Halifax as I'm about to embark on very same! (see thread in " Questins on kits, decals etc"

cheers
pete


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 6, 2010)

Your from Carrollton, huh? I'm from Garland.

Welcome to the site, neighbor.


----------



## mandoman (Jul 9, 2010)

It's a cool place to be, dude. Welcome. 8)


----------

